# In California, how to trade-in SBC modem?



## Greg J. (Jul 19, 2004)

How do I tell my aunt in California where to go to trade-in her old DSL modem for a better (updated) modem?  Are there SBC Yahoo centers in Fremont, California?
I'm currently rebuilding her computer.  Her Internet service is acting very unreliable.  She is using a different computer to use the Internet, yet must return the borrowed computer soon.  I believe her modem AND Firmware need to be updated.  Usually, My ISP (Road Runner) lets me just trade in my old modem for a newer one so it complies with the networks better.  Does SBC Yahoo DSL do this?  (Her modem is 4 ++ years old, just thought updates might make her Internet finally work.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

> Does SBC Yahoo DSL do this?


I dont know personally but have you tried contacting them?


----------



## Greg J. (Jul 19, 2004)

*SBC Yahoo can be such jerks !!*

My aunt was immediatly put on hold then hung up.  She called her provider 4 times and got hung up on each time.  My aunt is very polite.  These tech people seem to be sharks   I'll just have them buy a new DSL modem from a store to stop the hassle.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

No no, what you need is to contact a lawyer  The odd time a lawyer can actually be useful


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2004)

Im in Australia, and had a cable modem about 4+ years old as well. My ISP sent me a new modem in the mail for free because there networks would no longer support the older technology. I would keep trying to contact SBC Yahoo just in case you are entitled to a free modem, if they are that bad, consider changing ISP.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

> if they are that bad, consider changing ISP.


Yeah that would be a stellar idea (atop of a scating letter)... also this could be something the MaximumPC Dog could look into


----------



## Greg J. (Jul 19, 2004)

*Auntie's gotta switch ISP's but who else is there in CA*

What other ISP's are there for unlimited DSL or cable WITHOUT Comcast?  Comcast is kinda evil, don't ya think?    Are there other DSL vendors in the area?  Gotta make her switch.  Thank you for your kind responses


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

Dunno ... i'm up in Canada. Verizon maybe?


----------



## Greg J. (Jul 20, 2004)

*I'm going to tell her to get EarthLink, good?*

Will Earth Link DSL or Cable Internet be okay?  What do ya think?


----------



## Greg J. (Aug 5, 2004)

*Tech support is in Singapore and India.*

Can't seem to understand wtf they're saying because of their accents.  Gonna take it to a new level.  Gonna try again.


----------

